# Sojos freeze dried dog food?



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone use this dog food? 
I just received 3 sample packs with my dog food order and was wondering if anyone uses it and what you think of it. 
Does anyone use any of the freeze dried brands of dog food?
I give my dogs the freeze dried treats but have never used the dog food. I feed the treats directly from the package but the dog food says to add water.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have not fed Sojo's but I have fed Grandma Lucy's Artisan which is also a freeze dried dog food that you mix with warm water, rehydrate, then feed to the dog. It will look like a powder/flakes then when you mix with the water it looks almost like oatmeal. My dogs love it! They get either the Grandma Lucy's or The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated, not freeze dried, but very similar idea and same process to prepare) for breakfast every morning. My local pet store that I buy THK and GL's from also sells Sojos I think.. I've just never bought it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have used it as a topper for mine. They love it but they love food period.
:--happy:


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I would never feed my dog dehydrated food- only hydrated. It is just to hard to digest something dry and hard. Not natural.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have used it before, and was happy with it. The only downside is you are supposed to soak it in water much longer than honest kitchen products.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

newport said:


> I would never feed my dog dehydrated food- only hydrated. It is just to hard to digest something dry and hard. Not natural.



You don't feed it in the dehydrated powder form, you rehydrate with warm water, let sit for 5 minutes, then feed to the dog in an oatmeal/stew like consistency. 

Funny side note.. my dogs found their bag of Grandma Lucy's on the kitchen counter and when I got home that evening, found freeze dried flakes scattered EVERYWHERE in my living room..... 











I also noticed that, they had finished off their entire bowl of water that day (they usually don't drink that much, since they get so much moisture in their raw meals).. and when I filled their bowl that evening, they drank almost that entire bowl as well. Serves them right realizing that their food isn't as good without being rehydrated first!!! LOL Poor pups.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a sack of the Sojos turkey complete that I'm using as a topper and really like it....... has chunks of turkey. Mar, glad your guys are ok after that snatch. I'd have been a wreck worrying about bloat.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I've got a sack of the Sojos turkey complete that I'm using as a topper and really like it....... has chunks of turkey. Mar, glad your guys are ok after that snatch. I'd have been a wreck worrying about bloat.



Yes it was definitely at the front of my mind all night, I kept feeling their bellies for any sign of distension... luckily they were just fine, very thirsty for the next day or so, but other than that and the huge mess on my carpet, no sign of anything wrong! 

And you better believe I scooped all that back up into a ziplock LOL I was not wasting all that food!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And, you know, they'd undoubtedly do it again in a flash. LOL I know Cody would.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> And, you know, they'd undoubtedly do it again in a flash. LOL I know Cody would.



Oh yes, the phrase "live and learn" has no meaning to dogs does it? :doh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Several of you use it as a topper. In what instance should a topper be used? Or is it just a treat? And do you figure it as part of their daily calories?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Penny's Mom said:


> Several of you use it as a topper. In what instance should a topper be used? Or is it just a treat? And do you figure it as part of their daily calories?


I figure it into the daily calorie count as a treat. I only give a small amount though to each.

1/2 tablespoon for Lucy and Cozy in 1/4 cup kibble each- They are on a diet too prevent weight gain- My Porkie Yorkies- Lucy needs to lose about 2.5 pounds (should be 7 pounds is 9.5 pounds) and Cozy needs to lose 6 pounds (should be 10 pounds but is 16 pounds)- Both got very porky since I go Buddy and then Zoey go sick and I was not monitoring their intakes carefully. They were each getting slightly less than 1/2 cup. Treat = Green beans or other low cal veggie. They refuse to excercise or play fetch. 

Roxy get 1 tablespoon by herself with 1/4 cup kibble. She also gets extras like fresh chicken, milk, etc. She needs to lose 1/2 pound- She got a little fluffy stealing Zoey's high fat kidney food. But she will lose that my the end of this month for sure. Amped up her excercise. She is running next to Buddy while I walk quickly with him.

I took everyone for 2.5 mile walk yesterday morning. Roxy was not even panting. Cozy and Lucy gave me dirty looks the entire time and kept laying down. Roxy then came home and played in the yard with Buddy of an hour retrieving. She then went for another 2.5 mile walk with Buddy. Cozy and Lucy I left at home- They were knocked out sleeping. Still to tired to even beg at dinnertime.

Buddy gets 2-3 tablespoons depends on what I am using as a topper. Treats as needed. He is a lean and trim guy.


----------

